
We need more, not less democracy - adrien_a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZHOgWeg8T0
======
adrien_a
Journalist and researcher for the Tor project, Jacob Appelbaum talks about
technology, freedom and resisting surveillance at the World Forum for
Democracy.

